# What are these for?



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

So I was giving my tools a good cleaning today, have a day or two before the next job, and I started taking a good look at my angle head.  I just noticed that the back spring tabs can be bent back and a little pin can be lifted to hold it in place...<br><br>I was just wondering what this setting might be for?  Out of square corners?  <br><br>When at that setting there isn't as much pressure on the blades.<br><br>Just curious...<br>






<br>


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Another question; is it possible to open up the angle on the head as well? It's a northstar 3.5".


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I am not certain what that does...
I am fairly certain however that you can't open up the angle any.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I am not certain what that does...
> I am fairly certain however that you can't open up the angle any.


I've been using that head for 3 years and never noticed!

Precision, I just noticed you're in sudbury...I'm only 45 minutes away...it's not Australia but I do have cold beer!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a Northstar 2.5 inch and I don't have that option. I also have one spring where yours shows two.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

getplastered said:


> I've been using that head for 3 years and never noticed!
> 
> Precision, I just noticed you're in sudbury...I'm only 45 minutes away...it's not Australia but I do have cold beer!


Really!? Cool! Where abouts do you live?
Whats your name? I might have heard of you.



Mudshark said:


> I have a Nortstar 2.5 inch and I don't have that option. I also have one spring where yours shows two.


lol! :laughing: As long as she still does the job MudShark!
If it aint broke, dont fix it!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have the 3.5" Northstar as well. I have tried it on both settings and cant realy feel or see any difference. 
So I dont know what the deal is either.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Really!? Cool! Where abouts do you live?
> Whats your name? I might have heard of you.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in Sturgeon....45 miles to the East...I operate as mudman contracting. I did one taping job there last year but it's far to make any money when you drive a ram...:whistling2:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

gazman said:


> I have the 3.5" Northstar as well. I have tried it on both settings and cant realy feel or see any difference.
> So I dont know what the deal is either.


There has to be a reason...they wouldn't put those pins in for no reason...would they?

Guess ill give it a whirl next week...probably get the same result gazman...:blink:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

getplastered said:


> I'm in Sturgeon....45 miles to the East...I operate as mudman contracting. I did one taping job there last year but it's far to make any money when you drive a ram...:whistling2:


That's 80 km's for those on the metric system...wait, I think we are on metric too...:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

getplastered said:


> That's 80 km's for those on the metric system...wait, I think we are on metric too...:blink:


lol! I dont even know what we are. Thats why Im a drywaller & taper :laughing: But ya! Thats not far away at all! If I get any big projects in the near future would you be interested in driving down for work?
Trust me, I know how gas prices are. I drive a Ford. lol.
And gas went up! Big time! :icon_mad: Like 1.35$ today! Yuck!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We are paying a $1.51 a liter for diesel.:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> We are paying a $1.51 a liter for diesel.:furious:


 Eeewwww!!! Im sorry to hear that man...
Thats rough..


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! I dont even know what we are. Thats why Im a drywaller & taper :laughing: But ya! Thats not far away at all! If I get any big projects in the near future would you be interested in driving down for work?
> Trust me, I know how gas prices are. I drive a Ford. lol.
> And gas went up! Big time! :icon_mad: Like 1.35$ today! Yuck!


Dude I would go down just for experience...to learn other methods and techniques. I've worked alone for so long I keep hanging on to bad habits. Then we could hit the gold...lol

For sure I'm in...


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

gazman said:


> We are paying a $1.51 a liter for diesel.:furious:


VW needs a drywallers edition jetta...:blink:

Big trunk...really big.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

getplastered said:


> Dude I would go down just for experience...to learn other methods and techniques. I've worked alone for so long I keep hanging on to bad habits. Then we could hit the gold...lol
> 
> For sure I'm in...


Haha! :laughing: I don't do the gold. I pretty well just work allot!
I dont very much hang out in places that take my money! lol.

But ya, cool! Always glad to have another guy in my Rolodex, just in case. You never know! How old are you bro?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

getplastered said:


> VW needs a drywallers edition jetta...:blink:
> 
> Big trunk...really big.


Thats hilarious. My wife drives a Jetta 2.0 TDI. Great car.
I have a 4x4 to tow my work trailer.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> Thats hilarious. My wife drives a Jetta 2.0 TDI. Great car.
> I have a 4x4 to tow my work trailer.


Same here.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! :laughing: I don't do the gold. I pretty well just work allot!
> I dont very much hang out in places that take my money! lol.
> 
> But ya, cool! Always glad to have another guy in my Rolodex, just in case. You never know! How old are you bro?


Dude, I'm married with three kids...I haven't been to a ripper bar since 1998! I'm 39...ugh

I'll pm you my contact info...


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

gazman said:


> Thats hilarious. My wife drives a Jetta 2.0 TDI. Great car.
> I have a 4x4 to tow my work trailer.


I drive a ram 1500 4x4...my wife drives a freaking Yukon! That's 16 cylinders in my driveway!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

getplastered said:


> I drive a ram 1500 4x4...my wife drives a freaking Yukon! That's 16 cylinders in my driveway!


Ive got 8 cylinders in the drive way, 10 if you count the boat.:thumbsup:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

gazman said:


> Ive got 8 cylinders in the drive way, 10 if you count the boat.:thumbsup:


Ha ha...good one...if we're playin that game I'm at 18!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

You guys have boats so small they fit in your driveway??

Mine draws 6 feet and weighs 45 tons. :whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The way it has been raining here the last few days, I may need the boat.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> You guys have boats so small they fit in your driveway??
> 
> Mine draws 6 feet and weighs 45 tons. :whistling2:


I live on 400 acres...my driveway is 3/16 of a mile long...:yes:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> You guys have boats so small they fit in your driveway??
> 
> Mine draws 6 feet and weighs 45 tons. :whistling2:


I'm just kidding mudshark...I don't live on a farm...however, you could never launch your boat at my landing...the puddles around here don't require much of a vessel...:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> You guys have boats so small they fit in your driveway??
> 
> Mine draws 6 feet and weighs 45 tons. :whistling2:



Yeah but I can use mine to get into spots like this and catch these.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

gazman said:


> Yeah but I can use mine to get into spots like this and catch these.


Careful gaz...they catch some biggies off the west coast! Lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

getplastered said:


> Dude, I'm married with three kids...I haven't been to a ripper bar since 1998! I'm 39...ugh
> 
> I'll pm you my contact info...


lol! Still young my friend!
Got the info thanks!



getplastered said:


> I drive a ram 1500 4x4...my wife drives a freaking Yukon! That's 16 cylinders in my driveway!


Ouch! That does get pricey!


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

gazman said:


> Yeah but I can use mine to get into spots like this and catch these.


And nice fish...what is it?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It is a Murray cod. That one is only a baby, they are the largest fresh water fish we have over here. They can get over 220lb. But to get one that size is the fish of a life time.:yes: My largest is about 35lb in one of our local rivers.
http://www.nativefish.asn.au/cod.html


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

gazman said:


> It is a Murray cod. That one is only a baby, they are the largest fresh water fish we have over here. They can get over 220lb. But to get one that size is the fish of a life time.:yes: My largest is about 35lb in one of our local rivers.
> http://www.nativefish.asn.au/cod.html


 Holy CRAP! That's a nice fish. Must've been a nice fight gettin that baby in


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> I have a Northstar 2.5 inch and I don't have that option. I also have one spring where yours shows two.


My 2.5 TT only has 1 too, I think the 2nd spring would be too large for the 2.5's, mebe :blink:

Scratch that, mines a 2" but only has 1 spring, looks to be standard on the smaller heads


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Holy do you guys ever go off topic, stick to DWT guys

The answer to your question getplastered, Is it just gives you a different option to run your head at. I think the concept was, you installed with the springs on, then flushed with the springs off, or vice versa. They tried promoting it like it was 2 heads in one (at least our supply house did). All you will find is,,,, when you run it with springs up, it will leave more mud on, and leave a heavier edge.

Now stay on topic:jester:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Off topic is fun.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Holy do you guys ever go off topic, stick to DWT guys  Now stay on topic:jester:


Ha Ha - Like you never strayed just a bit off topic yourself sometimes.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

:whistling2:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry to be off the off topic but those pins and double springs look as though you can adjust the force required to push the head into the corner depending on the consistency of ya mud


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im sorry to go off topic too, My DM 3.5 has clips that do the same as those pins and my goldblatt 4 also has lever arms for the same purpose, It just a tension option, Two springs means you need to push the head in the corner harder, One spring you push less, Heavier coat or thinner coat, Maybe one runs better than the other, Maybe one scratches the flats, Maybe pushing harder catches the tapes, Its just options for you to try and do what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Holy do you guys ever go off topic, stick to DWT guys
> 
> The answer to your question getplastered, Is it just gives you a different option to run your head at. I think the concept was, you installed with the springs on, then flushed with the springs off, or vice versa. They tried promoting it like it was 2 heads in one (at least our supply house did). All you will find is,,,, when you run it with springs up, it will leave more mud on, and leave a heavier edge.
> 
> Now stay on topic:jester:


Sh!t...I forgot I even asked a question in this thread...:blink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! I dont even know what we are. Thats why Im a drywaller & taper :laughing: But ya! Thats not far away at all! If I get any big projects in the near future would you be interested in driving down for work?
> Trust me, I know how gas prices are. I drive a Ford. lol.
> And gas went up! Big time! :icon_mad: Like 1.35$ today! Yuck!


 Try £1.47 a ltr £100 2 fill my wee van!!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Try £1.47 a ltr £100 2 fill my wee van!!!


I dont know what you guys are complaining about, We pay $1.50 ish for diesel, Then we have to pay road user taxes, Which is another $180 odd bucks so we can drive 5000 kms, we have to buy the Kms, Petrol is $2.20 ish.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> I dont know what you guys are complaining about, We pay $1.50 ish for diesel, Then we have to pay road user taxes, Which is another $180 odd bucks so we can drive 5000 kms, we have to buy the Kms, Petrol is $2.20 ish.


Yea its a load o sh*t Caz We r gettin ripped big time!! £500 2 tax a 4x4 over here now for a year!! My Nivara comes under work so its only £210 for the year!!
Hey Caz just check the exchange rate ur gettin $190 2 my £100 (still sh*t)


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ouch! That's rough guys...
I'll stick to Canada thank you very much.


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

LMAO! This has been the most ADHD thread I've ever seen. 

Canza had the answer on page 2. It's just an "option", meaning test it out to find how you like it.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> LMAO! This has been the most ADHD thread I've ever seen.
> 
> Canza had the answer on page 2. It's just an "option", meaning test it out to find how you like it.


I know....isn't it great! I personally think most of us somewhat know the answers to our questions, we just like talking about our tools and trade cause no one else gives a sh!t!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> LMAO! This has been the most ADHD thread I've ever seen.
> 
> Canza had the answer on page 2. It's just an "option", meaning test it out to find how you like it.


Haha! 2buck answered it as well even before Cazna. lol. We all just kept talking about trucks and boats and fishies and stuff. lol



getplastered said:


> I know....isn't it great! I personally think most of us somewhat know the answers to our questions, we just like talking about our tools and trade cause no one else gives a sh!t!


Exactly!! Go try explaining to your girlfriend why you think your angle head's not running probably. Pfft! Ya, right! Thats why we have this brotherhood! :thumbsup:

*
"For we are nothing without brotherhood.
and brotherhood is nothing without your brothers."*
http://youtu.be/-cOQTo5_QRc?t=1m59s


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> LMAO! This has been the most ADHD thread I've ever seen.
> 
> Canza had the answer on page 2. It's just an "option", meaning test it out to find how you like it.


What about the post just before caznas? :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Stopper said:


> What about the post just before caznas? :whistling2:


What about the 4th post above the one above Cazna's!? :laughing:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Stopper said:


> What about the post just before caznas? :whistling2:


Hey, Stop trying to steal my thunder :whistling2: :jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Hey, Stop trying to steal my thunder :whistling2: :jester:


lol! You were also right! Nobody's trying to steal your thunder Cazna! :notworthy:


----------

